# Error 1001D on Epson 4800/4880 - An unexpected solution



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello folks!

I though I'd share our findings regarding an annoying intermittent Error 1001D on our BlazerPro, which could also apply to any other DTG printer based on an Epson 4800 or 4880.

We were getting these error halts randomly and at different points in the print process, with no obvious cause. We always keep the encoder strip, encoder sensor, parking sensor, carriage wheels and rails super clean, so that wasn't the cause.

Background info:
The error message is triggered when a sensor on the print head carriage motor detects a higher than usual voltage required to move the carriage. It was originally designed to shut the printer down if the print head strikes something in the print path. (And it works really well!)

However, this error can also be caused by any number of other problems, such as a dirty 'parking' sensor next to the capping station, dirty or stuck carriage wheels, excessive dirt on the carriage rails, etc. In other words, anything that would cause the motor to work harder than normal to move the carriage, even for a brief instant.

In our case, it turned out to be the carriage drive belt, which had some of its grooves clogged by a build-up of ink and shirt lint. In addition, the little cogged gear on the carriage motor had several of its grooves completely full of dried ink.

When we slowly moved the carriage by hand we could feel occasional points of faint resistance to motion, which proved just enough to trip the motor-overload condition once in a while. The cause was the drive belt having to ride up over the clogged grooves in both the belt and the gear.

The belt was replaced with a new one (a tricky job, not for the faint of heart!), and the drive gear grooves were cleaned out using a small dentist tool.

Problem solved. I'm hoping this explanation might help others.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

Good stuff they should make a thread with posts just like this.


----------

